# Looking for DC/MD player and game



## DoctorB (Feb 28, 2002)

I run the Legacy of Alexander campaign.  I recently lost one player and may lose two more soon so I am looking for some new blood not too far from Silver Spring, MD.  This is a mature gaming group of 30 somethings who are very into role-playing.  We play about two Sundays a month from 2 to 8 pm.

Also, I love running my game but would enjoy playing in a 3e game as well.  Any campaigns nearby need a player or two?

I am 36 and have been running and playing in RPGs since I was 12.  I can even use Piratecat as a gaming reference


----------

